# Squabs eating?



## Gordon Burgett (Apr 25, 2005)

I am Sam B GB is my dad and my pigeons are about three or four months old. The female, Latte, laid eggs and the squabs are about twenty days old. I want to know when they should they stop eating pigeon milk and start eating the feed. I also want to know how to tell if they are eating. They look healthy as far as I can see. My dad says the squabs are at the feeder in the morning so i think they might be eating. Oh, i dont think it matters, but they are spinners.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Sam - during when they are getting older the chicks will still take food from mom and dad and will start to peck at seeds. Just keep and eye on them and you will see. I was also waiting for the moment when my first bird started to eat by herself for the first time - i think I missed the first few times as when I looked again BANG she was eating on her own like crazy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

youngbirds are fed pigeon milk for about the first 4 to 5 days then a mix of grain times milk. Then by 7 days full grain is fed by the parent birds. At about 28 to 35 days the young should be weaned.. Best to seperate them at that time.


----------

